# 21. Raid des hauteurs - Spicheren. CTF - RTF 23. und 25. Mai 2014



## spichboy (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist fast wieder soweit...

Am Freitag, den *23. Mai *um 20 Uhr (Mairie - Spicheren): *geführter Night-Ride* in kleinen Gruppen. 
Im Startgeld enthalten sind: ein T-Shirt als *Willkommensgeschenk*, das Essen und ein Getränk, eine Verpflegungsstelle unterwegs, Duschmöglichkeit für Fahrer und Waschmöglichkeit für das Rad. 
Ich führe selbst eine Gruppe an und freue mich schon auf einen schönen Abend. 

Am Sonntag, den *25. Mai:* Start von 7 bis 10 Uhr (ebenfalls Mairie - Spicheren)
MTB: 10 - 20 - 35 und 50 km (mit über 1200 HM)
Rennrad: 40 - 55 - 75 und 110 km
Auch am Sonntag gibt es ein T-shirt als *Willkommensgeschenk*. Duschen für die Fahrer und Schlauch für die Räder stehen uns Dank unserer Feuerwehr zur Verfügung.

Für nicht Radler/innen wird ab 9 Uhr eine *geführte Wanderung* angeboten.

Falls Ihr diese Veranstaltung noch nicht kennen solltet: 
- wir haben im Schnitt über 600 Teilnehmer
- die Stimmung ist immer gut
- die Strecken sind klasse und werden von Jahr zu Jahr verändert

Ach so, fast hätte ich es vergessen:
Teilnahmegebühr: 
Freitag: 10 EUR (inkl. T-Shirt, Essen und einem Getränk)
Sonntag: 4,50 EUR (inkl. T-Shirt)
Für beide Tage: 12 EUR

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns
Christophe

PS: Wer Rückfragen hat, nur zu...


----------



## Dämon__ (17. April 2014)

Genau an dem WE muss ich schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. April 2014)

Tja, Pech Dämon, wir werden wohl hin fahren....


----------



## medicus41 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bring es mal nochmal zur Erinnerung nach oben. Ist ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung, hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt,


----------



## spichboy (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Medicus, danke für den Zuspruch


----------



## Holgicz (19. Mai 2014)

Servus, wieviel KM werden bei dem Nightride gefahren, bzw wie lange is die Fahrzeit?


----------



## spichboy (19. Mai 2014)

Hi, jeder Guide passt sich der jeweiligen Gruppe an. Es gibt auch keine feste Strecke, jeder Guide geht auf die Wünsche der Teilnehmer ein. Wir werden auch versuchen Leistungsgruppen zu bilden. Der Abend sollte halt jedem Spaß machen 

Start gegen 20Uhr, Verpflegung gegen 21h30 und dann noch ca. eine Stunde. Der Grill wartet dann schon


----------



## Holgicz (19. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich doch mal super an...Werde dann wohl an beiden Tagen mitfahren, hab bis jetzt nur gutes vom Spicherer CTF gehört ;-)


----------



## spichboy (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Blocko (21. Mai 2014)

Holgicz schrieb:


> D... hab bis jetzt nur gutes vom Spicherer CTF gehört ;-)



die ist gut! 

dabei


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2014)

Schön wars, besonders die leckere VP

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (24. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hatte ich mich auf mal ne trockene Strecke gefreut. Aber nach den beiden letzten 48h wird's wohl doch wieder dirty:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2014)

Ja, es war ziemlich staubfrei  

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spichboy (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind die Strecke heute abgefahren. Einige Streckenabschnitte sind erstaunlich trocken. Ein paar andere Abschnitte sind da schwieriger. Bin heute Morgen alles gefahren, hier und da ist es halt etwas rutschig... Unser Streckenguru hat wieder volle Arbeit geleistet, ich fand die Strecke klasse...


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen, je nach weg war es sehr schmierig bis f...trocken, bei geschickter streckenwahl ist sicher alles fahrbar 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jobal (24. Mai 2014)

Wo genau ist denn der Start?
Ciao Jobal


----------



## spichboy (25. Mai 2014)

Hi. Mairie - Bürgermeisteramt. Vom Kreuz - Restaurant Woll immer gerade aus bis eine T Kreuzung kommt. Rechts abbiegen und sofort wieder links. Sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (25. Mai 2014)

Unser Verein bedankt sich für das zahlreiche Erscheinen. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß. Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen. Was war gut, was kann verbessert werden?


----------



## medicus41 (25. Mai 2014)

spichboy schrieb:


> Unser Verein bedankt sich für das zahlreiche Erscheinen. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß. Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen. Was war gut, was kann verbessert werden?



Als erstes irgendwie den Wettergott bestechen das mal die Strecke trocken ist. Also schlammig ist ja nicht unbedingt schlimm, aber die ersten 10km der 50er Runde waren zumindestens für mich grenzwertig. Ansonsten....alkoholfreies Bier fällt mir noch ein )


----------



## Blocko (25. Mai 2014)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, je nach weg war es sehr schmierig bis f...trocken, bei geschickter streckenwahl ist sicher alles fahrbar



Man war das eine fette Tour, von der ich und mein Bike zuerst mal Erholung brauchen. ;-)

...aber welche Tour seid ihr den vorgefahren??? "schmierig bis trocken". Hohohohoho!!! Selten eine solche Schlammschlacht bei Sonnenschein erlebt. ...aber einfach so top, dass ich sie bald mal wieder ganz im Trockenen fahren muss. 

Enduro style! 

Nächstes Jahr wird die Strecke aber vorher geföhnt!


----------



## spichboy (25. Mai 2014)

Hi! Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also Alkoholfreies hatten wir am Start - könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass es schon alle war ;-) Als wir gefahren sind war es schmierig aber noch fahrbar. Wenn da 300+ MTBs durch sind sieht es natürlich anders aus. Die Strecke werde ich auch bei Trockenheit privat nochmal fahren, finde sie genial  Das mit dem Bestechen des Wettergottes wird wenig bringen. In den letzten 20 Jahren gab es wohl nur ein paar Touren bei Trockenheit...


----------

